# 20 MF for £6.02



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Shopping around on ECP and came across their 10 pack of streetwize MF's stuck them in the basket and applied discount code "SALE55" and it brought them down to £3.01 x 2 that's 20 for £6.02

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...ntials/microfibre-cloths/?548779201&0&cc5_133

SALE55

They look perfect for engine bays, and other crap jobs


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,Just ordered 2 packets of cloths,rude not to at that price.Only downside can t find a specific size for them,assume they maybe 40x40,still worth a punt though.Cheers for heads up.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

mokkaman said:


> Hi,Just ordered 2 packets of cloths,rude not to at that price.Only downside can t find a specific size for them,assume they maybe 40x40,still worth a punt though.Cheers for heads up.


I should have included more links, they are indeed 40x40 below is more info

https://www.streetwizeaccessories.c...crofibre-Cloth-in-Bag-with-Insert-Card-SWCR19


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

nice find , ive an engine bay to clean, sadly i missed it OOS at all stores near or near Ish to me

edit
DOH free 3-4day delivery ,,and rain for a few days = free delivery option  cheers \Rian


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

andy__d said:


> nice find , ive an engine bay to clean, sadly i missed it OOS at all stores near or near Ish to me
> 
> edit
> DOH free 3-4day delivery ,,and rain for a few days = free delivery option  cheers Rian


Was just going to mention the free economy delivery if you could wait.

All my local stores are oos to so ive gone for the free delivery to


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

These any use for other purposes. Maybe cleaning interior leather seats. Or dashboards ect ?

What's the 'with insert' card mean' ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thx for that.

I've ordered 20 just for odds n sods jobs.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Great find thank you. I ordered two packs!

I would thank your post, but I guess you only get that functionality if you are a subscriber...


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Perfect - just ordered 2 boxes, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

v_r_s said:


> These any use for other purposes. Maybe cleaning interior leather seats. Or dashboards ect ?
> 
> What's the 'with insert' card mean' ?


With insert card will just mean the packaging has a piece of cardboard inside it with the product details.


----------



## Haveyoufinished (May 26, 2019)

Also ordered 2 boxes at that price you can’t wrong!


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

try the product code on carparts4less. Sometimes there is more to be saved
EDIT Not on this occasion it doesn't Just checked


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good find Rian. Grabbed 4 packs of these for grubby jobs and will keep my remaining kirklands for the interior.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> These any use for other purposes. Maybe cleaning interior leather seats. Or dashboards ect ?
> 
> What's the 'with insert' card mean' ?


You could use them however you like. I personally will be using them in the engine bay or for tar removal, other dirty jobs that you wouldent necessary use a decent mf for.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

macc70 said:


> try the product code on carparts4less. Sometimes there is more to be saved
> EDIT Not on this occasion it doesn't Just checked


All ways worth checking though

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where do you put in the code? I can’t see an add promotional code anywhere


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I have ordered 3 packs as I am running low on general cloths. Not back from hols til Tuesday so free delivery is ideal. Cheers to the OP for the heads up.


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks, I managed 2 packs to demote some older cloths to the arches or what ever


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Where do you put in the code? I can't see an add promotional code anywhere


Go to your basket. It's just above the subtotal.

Also, if you go via top cashback you get 3.03% cashback IIRC, it won't save masses, about 18p but that has them down to £5.84 then!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Go to your basket. It's just above the subtotal.
> 
> Also, if you go via top cashback you get 3.03% cashback IIRC, it won't save masses, about 18p but that has them down to £5.84 then!


Thanks for this I just looked and this is what I got









Then I turned the iPad to portrait and hey presto









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,The code you use is SALE55 to get discount.Cheers Andy


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

I know these are cheap and cheerful,but does anyone what what GSM they are?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt. I ordered some but they’ve not arrived!?!


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,I believe they are70/30gsm or80/20gsm.More likely to be the latter.After I bought them I am sure they are the same gsm as halfords 5 for £3 cloths.Cheers Andy.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just ordered a pack £2.87 with free delivery, thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Just ordered a pack £2.87 with free delivery, thank you. :thumb:


Did you use a code mate?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ECP codes always show on their homepage.

SALE55 is expired so current one is WEEKEND37 which actually takes it down to £2.83 for me :thumb:


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

macca666 said:


> ECP codes always show on their homepage.
> 
> SALE55 is expired so current one is WEEKEND37 which actually takes it down to £2.83 for me :thumb:


Ah that would explain it,for same reason (I'll go with it's late at night and past my bedtime) I was trying to order off the sister site instead of ECP..

Cheers folks!


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cheers just ordered a pack for £2.83!


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> Thanks for the prompt. I ordered some but they've not arrived!?!


Neither have mine. Economy delivery, supposed to be 3-4 working days. Its now the 5th working day and my order still shows as "processing". I have messaged them to inquire what is going on.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

macca666 said:


> ECP codes always show on their homepage.
> 
> SALE55 is expired so current one is WEEKEND37 which actually takes it down to £2.83 for me :thumb:


4 ordered


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

blademansw said:


> Neither have mine. Economy delivery, supposed to be 3-4 working days. Its now the 5th working day and my order still shows as "processing". I have messaged them to inquire what is going on.


I got an email to say it wasn't available at my local depot and needs to come from their main depot so expect a few days delay.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

just stuck an order in, good excuse to refresh the odd-job cloths


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone had these delivered as yet.

I ordered last Fri but I've heard nothing since so I looked on the site and it say's 'non stock item' and the delivery is 5-7 days.

I cannot remember seeing it saying that when I ordered, no rush mind, but as anyone else got them yet?


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Anyone had these delivered as yet.
> 
> I ordered last Fri but I've heard nothing since so I looked on the site and it say's 'non stock item' and the delivery is 5-7 days.
> 
> I cannot remember seeing it saying that when I ordered, no rush mind, but as anyone else got them yet?


I was also last Friday, and it definitely said in stock at that time. Like you said, no rush but it would be nice if they let their customers know!


----------



## Haveyoufinished (May 26, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Anyone had these delivered as yet.
> 
> I ordered last Fri but I've heard nothing since so I looked on the site and it say's 'non stock item' and the delivery is 5-7 days.
> 
> I cannot remember seeing it saying that when I ordered, no rush mind, but as anyone else got them yet?


Ordered mine on the 31/5/19 and was "in stock" according to the website still haven't received mine either, so I phoned ECP this morning was informed there was none at my local depot so was moved to the main depot now looking to the middle of next week!

Would of been nice to have that communicated to myself!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

blademansw said:


> I was also last Friday, and it definitely said in stock at that time. Like you said, no rush but it would be nice if they let their customers know!





Haveyoufinished said:


> Ordered mine on the 31/5/19 and was "in stock" according to the website still haven't received mine either, so I phoned ECP this morning was informed there was none at my local depot so was moved to the main depot now looking to the middle of next week!
> 
> Would of been nice to have that communicated to myself!!


Cheers lads.

I thought they were in stock when I ordered, you both confirm that for me.

I've plenty of MF's but was jumping on the bargain bandwagon so real rush, but, as you say, it'd be nice of them to at least communicate they would be a delay.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

3 packs ordered! £8.49 with 3.67% TCB as well.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I also ordered a pack of 5 "plush" mfs for £1.53. They turned up but my pack of 10 is on backorder.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kenan said:


> I also ordered a pack of 5 "plush" mfs for £1.53. They turned up but my pack of 10 is on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look quite decent.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Kenan said:


> I also ordered a pack of 5 "plush" mfs for £1.53. They turned up but my pack of 10 is on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These any good? What you able to use them for? Also tried looking for them on the site where are they bud?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?548779301&0&cc5_133

Hope the above link works ok, otherwise the part number is 548779201.

Releasers website details - https://www.streetwizeaccessories.c.../Pack-of-5-Super-Soft-Polishing-Cloths-SWCR22

Haven't had chance to use them yet, but are very soft an fluffy, feel similar to edgeless ones costing £3 a towel. The edges are cheaply stitched but for the price, delivered should be good for all sorts of car related work.

Once used tomorrow to remove polish and then a wax if they are any good I'll be ordering more. At 30p each, you can't really go wrong.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Are these 10 MF as good as Costco's own?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Muscleflex said:


> Are these 10 MF as good as Costco's own?


No; they're good for carpet cleaning and engine bays, tar removers, things like that. Use them as disposable.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

v_r_s said:


> These any good? What you able to use them for? Also tried looking for them on the site where are they bud?


Used today, one for removing SRP and one for removing Bilt Hamber Double Speed. Worked really well, will be ordering another pack.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Still waiting for my set to be delivered......SJ.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry to hijack but who do euro car parts use for deliveries and do they need to be signed for

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

DHL for me, got deliver to a post locker thingymebob


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bigrace said:


> Sorry to hijack but who do euro car parts use for deliveries and do they need to be signed for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Normally DHL here and yes signed for, but you can nominate either neighbour or safe place when you get the DHL notification of delivery - not always guaranteed that it'll be read ...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

order 2 for £5.66 delivered............ at some point


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Kenan said:


> Used today, one for removing SRP and one for removing Bilt Hamber Double Speed. Worked really well, will be ordering another pack.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sounds good then for that bargain price ?
I'll order 2 packs from euro car parts even cheaper there. So they are great for buffing off ? Think theyl be any good for panel wipe after a polish session.

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't suppose everyone ordering what may normally be an item that normally only sells a few units a week, all at once may have something to do with the slow deliveries.  as they try to cover all the orders :thumb:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I ordered some on 31st but still waiting.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just checked and now showing at £2.83 per pack with the weekend37 code applied.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

v_r_s said:


> Sounds good then for that bargain price ?
> 
> I'll order 2 packs from euro car parts even cheaper there. So they are great for buffing off ? Think theyl be any good for panel wipe after a polish session.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up


Should be fine for panel wipe, almost too nice for panel !!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was hoping the cloths were not going to be that plush! Would rather have a shorter nap..


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

In fact the plush are pack of 5 but I ordered pack of 10 so there is still hope!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Still waiting on my order from the 1st


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I contacted them and was told that they are on back order,but if you placed an order in the last two weeks all items will be delivered by the latest end of next week.SJ.


----------



## Spud2078 (Jun 5, 2019)

stonejedi said:


> I contacted them and was told that they are on back order,but if you placed an order in the last two weeks all items will be delivered by the latest end of next week.SJ.


Got the exact same reply from them, defiantly not expecting such a high demand for them

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I've not even had a reply from them yet!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenan said:


> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?548779301&0&cc5_133
> 
> Hope the above link works ok, otherwise the part number is 548779201.
> 
> ...


Please note that these are NOT microfiber !!! they are pure polyester

Ive ordered 7 packs from ECP for £10.10 thats 35 for a tenner, ill be using them for interior cleanings like wiping down plastics and leather etc


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Had a reply today saying they were coming from the main warehouse so should be with me by the end of the wk.


----------



## Haveyoufinished (May 26, 2019)

2 packs Ordered on the 31/5/19!

Today they finally arrived look decent for the money paid


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got the DHL email for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Still waiting


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

v_r_s said:


> Still waiting


Ditto. No hurry though.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine turned up yesterday:thumb:so people that are still waiting hopefully they should be with you soon.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ECP say within the next few days as they have had to source the stock in


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

camerashy said:


> ECP say within the next few days as they have had to source the stock in


I'm still awaiting stock from the 31st but its not an issue as I am just stocking up, also used to buying stuff from Ali EXpress so waiting is not an issue.

However, it would be nice to have some updates


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

mine arrived a fair while ago (4th june) , the MF ones that is, don't need/want the fluffy polyester ones
seem ok for the £, not too sure i Would use them on painted surfaces for interiors etc there fine esp for the money bit Too good to relegate to "dirty jobs" fresh out the packet.
unless you are expecting plush super dooper cloths i cant see you being disappointed even with the wait


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

andy__d said:


> mine arrived a fair while ago (4th june) , the MF ones that is, don't need/want the fluffy polyester ones
> seem ok for the £, not too sure i Would use them on painted surfaces for interiors etc there fine esp for the money bit Too good to relegate to "dirty jobs" fresh out the packet.
> unless you are expecting plush super dooper cloths i cant see you being disappointed even with the wait


ill be using mine on interior plastics and for buffin of PERL from leather etc.

Not sure id be comfy using them on paint, probably won't hurt but just don't want to risk

Possibly wheels for buffing a sealant etc for the price though you cant go wrong


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Still not got mine, a bit miffed to be honest, free delivery or not it shouldn't take this long!!


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Not got mine yet either


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Bit P'd off as well as I still haven't received mine either. I e mailed to ask for update and eventually got one back few days later saying they were out of stock and waiting on more coming in and would update me when they could. Funny the CP4L turtle wax sealant I ordered I got an email saying similar. Great prices and free delivery but pretty crap if you have to wait weeks on end or longer. Suppose that's all us bu66ers on here cleaning them out lol


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Ordered 31may payment went through PayPal days later that's a long time surely


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not to rub it in but to help those that ordered on the 31st May, mine turned up Fri 14th June after I'd emailed them about the delivery state.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I made the big mistake of phoning Euros today to check the progress of my order that was placed a week ago.

I felt like I was made to feel like an interuption to their working day for asking for a progress report on something they have accepted payment and banked for nearly a week with sweet fa by way of any communication of what is happening. It was almost like this job would be great if it wasn't for customers phoning the customer help line :wall:

I just dare them to send a customer satisfaction survey - it won't be pretty. lol.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I ordered mine on the 1st of June. I got the below reply to my email today. It doesn’t sound like it’ll be prompt but luckily I’m in no hurry. 

“Rebecca (Euro Car Parts)
Jun 17, 15:21 BST

Good Afternoon,

Thank you for contacting Customer Services,

I do apologise for any inconvenience caused by this, the order is unfortunately on a stock back order awaiting stock from our suppliers, this therefore has caused a delay with dispatch, as soon as we have any updates from them with regards to restock we will let you know

Kind Regards
Rebecca. A
Customer Service Advisor
Euro Car Parts Support”


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I find eurocarparts like ordering from Chinese websites. Your order it and have forgotten about it by the time it arrives, so get nice surprise packages 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> I ordered mine on the 1st of June. I got the below reply to my email today. It doesn't sound like it'll be prompt but luckily I'm in no hurry.
> 
> "Rebecca (Euro Car Parts)
> Jun 17, 15:21 BST
> ...


If only their in person phone manner was as nice as that and not as dismissive as my guy was today. Do you have a link to their customer services email, or is it on their website?.

I think i'm done with their human touch, it's a shame really as my local branch are really good at keeping you informed even when an item goes back order. It will be email only I think in future.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

Kenan said:


> I find eurocarparts like ordering from Chinese websites. Your order it and have forgotten about it by the time it arrives, so get nice surprise packages
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol: epic! :thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's [email protected]


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

wayne451 said:


> I ordered mine on the 1st of June. I got the below reply to my email today. It doesn't sound like it'll be prompt but luckily I'm in no hurry.
> 
> "Rebecca (Euro Car Parts)
> Jun 17, 15:21 BST
> ...


Exactly word for word the same email response I got form them.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> It's [email protected]


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

why offer this offer if they can't honour it in good time???????


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

bidderman1969 said:


> why offer this offer if they can't honour it in good time???????


maybe the demand exceeded there supply,
maybe they were Hoping we all would buy Other things at full price while they had stock of these 
maybe they hoped we'd see "out of stock" and go for the More expensive options

that  or it could be there just naff at stock levels and "J.I.T." has done its normal "oh c*ck we've run out"


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Received an email today that said

"We are pleased to confirm that the supplier has confirmed availability of the Streetwise product you ordered with an estimated delivery time of 1-2 weeks."

This was after i contacted them after 8 days.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Scotie said:


> Received an email today that said
> 
> "We are pleased to confirm that the supplier has confirmed availability of the Streetwise product you ordered with an estimated delivery time of 1-2 weeks."
> 
> This was after i contacted them after 8 days.


 I got the same email today, ordered mine on 7th june so i,m guessing maybe a month between ordering and delivery


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Snap

Altho I ordered the pack of 5 soft ones aswell so not sure which ones are 2 weeks away and which are 2 years lol


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

gishy said:


> I got the same email today, ordered mine on 7th june so i,m guessing maybe a month between ordering and delivery


I've not received that and I ordered mine on the 1st! :lol:


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

graeme said:


> Exactly word for word the same email response I got form them.


Me too!


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

sye73 said:


> me too!


+1


----------



## BrandM (Aug 24, 2013)

Received an email saying it's being delivered today. Ordered on June 1st:doublesho


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BrandM said:


> Received an email saying it's being delivered today. Ordered on June 1st:doublesho


Lucky you, I ordered on the 31st of Last month and got this yesterday

"Good Morning,

Thank you for placing your recent order,

We are pleased to confirm that the supplier has confirmed availability of the Streetwise product you ordered with an estimated delivery time of 1-2 weeks.

We have placed this order for you and will dispatch your product as soon as it arrives with us. However if you wish to cancel this order please e-mail us using the address below quoting CANCEL and your order reference number in the subject line. Once we receive this instruction we will issue you a refund.

If you would like to contact us in the meantime, please do not hesitate to email [email protected] or contact our customer care team on 0203 788 7842 Mon - Fri 9am-8pm and Sat 9am - 5pm) quoting your order number."


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Not got mine or a message. becoming unhappy.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

+1 ordered 2 weeks ago, no email update, nothing- rubbish. Not great from Euro, got to say.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

Got this today from Euros,

Good Morning,

Thank you for your email.

i would like to send my sincere apologies for the delay with your order it seems the part you have purchased is in high demand and we are awaiting more stock from the manufactures, once the item is with us we will dispatch to you on a priority basis.


Please accept my apologies again.

Stacey. A
Senior Escalations & Service Team
Euro Car Parts Support





Not looking good at the moment for supply versus demand.


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

kentphil said:


> Got this today from Euros,
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> ...


I got the exact same email,there was me thinking I was important :lol:


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

finally got my tracking number, ordered on the 7th... should be here Monday


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

DHL are delivering mine tomorrow, but ordered twice so not sure which one it will be 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had forgotten I ordered these, had no email nothing!


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I had an email from ecp today, I thought it was a delivery date, but no, it's a customer service survey.

Think I'll wait a while before filling that one in........................


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

My delivery was the fluffy ones, not the pack of 10 so Im also still waiting

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Kenan said:


> My delivery was the fluffy ones, not the pack of 10 so Im also still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


got my 5 fluffy ones on thurs ,also got txt to say the 10 pack are being delivered tues(rearranged to wed).got to say the 5 fluffy ones feel very good even though there not mf.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

despite thinking they were too nice/good to use on dirty jobs two of mine have already been used for that, CV boot clip failed on the wheel end on the front, no clue How it could have happened but the cv joint grease that was All over the barrel/suspension and wheel arch took 6 cloths to clear up, i had 4 rags left in the "mucky jobs bag" 
worked well, with copious amounts of degreaser


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Received the 10 pack today finally and for £2.83 great bargain as the cloths are perfect for non paintwork jobs


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine still haven't arrived. Got a 206 Gran Tourisme to prep for a show this week and wanted some throwaway cloths. Went to Asda 10 laser cut edgeless MF's £4.

They will do for now!


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I e mailed them again for an update and 2 days later still waiting on a reply. Same with their other mob car parts 4 less re my turtle wax sealant. I had just asked for a refund as I have sourced other ones now but still nothing. Never use them again they are the worst company I have dealt with.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks, just ordered 10 for £3.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still no news for me.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Me either.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a reply today;

“

Oliver (Euro Car Parts)
Jun 27, 11:00 BST

Good Afternoon,

Thanks for your email and I apologise for the delay in response. 

Unfortunately, we are currently waiting for stock to arrive from our supplier, which is due in early July. I will keep an eye on this to ensure that you receive your order as soon as we can process this. 

Kind Regards
Oliver
Customer Service Advisor
Euro Car Parts Support”


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

So, I got a delivery about 10 minutes ago.

1 pack of microfibre cloths. The other 3 packs are to follow...

I placed my order on the 1st of June! :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got an email this morning for delivery on July 9th.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I got an email this morning for delivery on July 9th.


July 8th for me ...... hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I also got an email for Monday delivery. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks like Monday for me to

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Monday for me too.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am well over a month now myself and also waiting on a 2.5L bottle of wheel cleaner being replaced also. Had two emails ignored, I am a reasonable guy but the lack of communication to problems and no updates is a joke.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Mon for me too


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Email confirming an order will be delivered on Tuesday, curious to see if this includes my replacement bottle of wheel cleaner as well... As good as the prices are, I have to say the level of service is awful.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Mine is supposed to be coming Tuesday...


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

My cloths arrived this morning. The long delivery time hasn't bothered me. Would have been handy for a recent show prep but happy with 30 cloths for £9 delivered.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got mine this morning, exactly four weeks from order date, oh well, £4ish for 20 cloths is tough to beat


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Received mines as well. Ok quality for the price and will do the job I require of them. No signs of my replacement wheel cleaner though :\


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Mine came yesterday, although they said Tuesday. One pack of 10 is for the domestic engineer, the other pack is for me for ****ty jobs I don't want to use good quality cloths on


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mine arrived today (my last 3 packs!).

I must have the record on this thread? 38 days from order being placed until delivery! :lol:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I eventually got a refund although still waiting on the bottle of turtle wax sealant from their sister company I ordered on 8th June. Customer service is a farce usually taken 3 days +for a reply. Of course they manage to give an e mail a day about their offers though.....


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

True. I’ve noticed, only today, that you don’t get a confirmation email when you place an order saying what you’ve bought?

Odd as if you leave stuff in your basket they recognise that and start emailing you offer codes!


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I ordered 10 for £3 a few weeks ago. Came yesterday and they are super soft! Very surprised by the quality.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive washed mine and finaly had a chance to use one of the MF's from the 10pack and they are not bad for cheap MF's 

Thicker than the Halfords 10packs of MF's 

Should be excellent for dirty jobs


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday £6 for 20 of them , even if they only get used once and thrown away they’re be great.


----------



## NewLeaf (May 15, 2019)

I ordered 50 cloths and they are arriving today - thanks for the tip off!

But I also ordered 2x5 super soft cloths. They arrived yesterday but all I got was 2 cloths each rolled up with a label stuck to them saying 5 super soft cloths. I did a webchat and the guy said e-mail customer services so I did and no response yet.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm planning on detailing the house this weekend so I can use these instead of anything decent! lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

NewLeaf said:


> I ordered 50 cloths and they are arriving today - thanks for the tip off!
> 
> But I also ordered 2x5 super soft cloths. They arrived yesterday but all I got was 2 cloths each rolled up with a label stuck to them saying 5 super soft cloths. I did a webchat and the guy said e-mail customer services so I did and no response yet.


The super softs are not microfiber, I have some but not much use.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> The super softs are not microfiber, I have some but not much use.


That is true, I did mention this in post #62 on page 7, they would be good for things like buffing leather sealant or wiping down the dash etc


----------



## NewLeaf (May 15, 2019)

yeah I just got them for cleaning the dashboard and some high gloss black plastic. I am a bit miffed that a single cloth was labelled and supplied as a pack of 5 though. thieving bastids


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NewLeaf said:


> yeah I just got them for cleaning the dashboard and some high gloss black plastic. I am a bit miffed that a single cloth was labelled and supplied as a pack of 5 though. thieving bastids


Complain to ECP mate, ive been on live chat no less than 10 times.

I placed an order for 7 packs of the soft polishing cloths, got 5 about a weeks ago, then one pack yesterday, im still one down.

Got the 2x packs of 10 through about a week ago and they are good quality for such a cheap towel.

Obviously, they don't compare to premium 500GSM towels but more than good enough for engine bays etc


----------

